# Any update on the Jails Hacking group session at EuroBSDCon?



## Beastie7 (Oct 29, 2015)

So i've been following the EuroBSDCon hacking group updates on the FreeBSD wiki for Jails and future development, and i'd like to know what conclusions the group has come to in regard to which administration framework will be default in the documentation. I'd also like to know definitive road-maps the group has decided on from the group session.

I didn't see any future slides or discussion points in the wiki page so I'm just curious about the status. 

The reason why I ask is because I'm currently writing myself an unofficial study guide for Jail administration, and would like to know whether or not a framework will be default and chosen by the greater community. The study guide will resemble the Zones administrative guide from SUNs older certification exam objectives, but tweaked for FreeBSDs environment. 


Mind you, this is just for myself so I'd rather not post it. lol It's quite premature and ugly at this point. I guess if enough folks are interested, I could post it here and gather critiques and improvements. But for now, it's just a self-study thing.



Meh, I feel like I should be asking this on the mailing lists, but I don't understand it.


----------

